# I DID THIS !



## barlicker (May 21, 2020)

LWB Sprinter conversion on low mileage vehicle. Took me about 6 months to nearly complete there are still a few bits to finish off but the lockdown slowed things up.


----------



## izwozral (May 21, 2020)

Very neat, you've done a cracking job there.


----------



## SimonM (May 21, 2020)

Good luck trying to get it changed to a MH from “just a panel van” Considering I know of one which also had an awning and decals rejected because it still looked like a van. Like hell it did but the jobsworths at DVLA weren’t changing it.


----------



## Fisherman (May 22, 2020)

Great job barlicker, hope you have some great trips in your new van.


----------



## Jo001 (May 22, 2020)

Wow, looks amazing.


----------



## antiquesam (May 22, 2020)

Better than I could do.


----------



## trevskoda (May 22, 2020)

100% the bogs dollocks,put a bead of mastic around back of sink to wall which will stop any splash water socking down behind the unit,health to wear.


----------



## barlicker (May 22, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> 100% the bogs dollocks,put a bead of mastic around back of sink to wall which will stop any splash water socking down behind the unit,health to wear.


Yep still got some finishing to do.


----------



## barlicker (May 23, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Great job barlicker, hope you have some great trips in your new van.


I am hoping to when this lock down ends.


----------



## Drover (May 23, 2020)

SimonM said:


> Good luck trying to get it changed to a MH from “just a panel van” Considering I know of one which also had an awning and decals rejected because it still looked like a van. Like hell it did but the jobsworths at DVLA weren’t changing it.


They (dvla) look for permanently fixed items, as in copper fixed gas pipes , it ain't no good sticking a gas bottle in a cupboard anymore. fixed water and grey waste piping. Fixed seating and a fixed bed whether it is made up or not, it and loads of items need to be fixed. If these are not shown in the photos they just chuck it out.
The taxation class makes a bit of difference in law, they are protecting the genuine people from cowboys and builders from slinging a few bits in the back of a van to get it changed only for it to be quickly removed.them days are gone.


----------



## Fisherman (May 23, 2020)

I see you fitted the Truma boiler and inet.
A great system we have used the inet with SIM card and Bluetooth.
When out hillwalking we put the heating on around an hour before our return.
The bluetooth now works perfect with iPhones but not the iPhone 11, but both Apple and Truma are working on a fix. I will keep my old iPhone 7 when I replace it next month until the fix is sorted.

One piece of advice. When using the control panel to set it up up go straight to your power choice rather than the heating then the water as it is laid out. Because if you start it up and it’s set to leccy and your not hooked up, or gas with the supply turned of you may have to do a reset at the boiler, and it’s a pain.


----------



## barlicker (May 23, 2020)

chrisjones18 said:


> They (dvla) look for permanently fixed items, as in copper fixed gas pipes , it ain't no good sticking a gas bottle in a cupboard anymore. fixed water and grey waste piping. Fixed seating and a fixed bed whether it is made up or not, it and loads of items need to be fixed. If these are not shown in the photos they just chuck it out.
> The taxation class makes a bit of difference in law, they are protecting the genuine people from cowboys and builders from slinging a few bits in the back of a van to get it changed only for it to be quickly removed.them days are gone.


All gas and other fixings are to the EC directive and were photographed during build, not hard to understand or build to this directive it is common sense.


----------



## Drover (May 23, 2020)

barlicker said:


> All gas and other fixings are to the EC directive and were photographed during build, not hard to understand or build to this directive it is common sense.


I can see the quality of your work and my comments were not directed at you. They were just general as SimonM said he new people who could not get theirs past the dvla...
Nice build you have done......


----------



## Deleted member 17017 (May 24, 2020)

barlicker said:


> LWB Sprinter conversion on low mileage vehicle. Took me about 6 months to nearly complete there are still a few bits to finish off but the lockdown slowed things up.View attachment 81980View attachment 81981View attachment 81982View attachment 81983View attachment 81984View attachment 81985View attachment 81986View attachment 81988View attachment 81989



Nice job.


----------



## 1 Cup (May 24, 2020)

That's great work are you changing it over?


----------



## rugbyken (May 24, 2020)

If I didn't love my Hymer so much I would be tempted to do something like this because I live on a park home estate and can't have a camper in the drive because lease excludes anything with caravan i.e. Motor caravan as mine states, frustratingly I have a generous plot & could easily park 8 transit vans on the front without breaking terms of the lease,


----------



## barlicker (May 24, 2020)

1 Cup said:


> That's great work are you changing it over?


Changing over via the DVLA do you mean ? I don't think anybody needs to really but when the exterior is finished I might.


----------



## Robmac (May 24, 2020)

barlicker said:


> Changing over via the DVLA do you mean ? I don't think anybody needs to really but when the exterior is finished I might.



I would if I was you. There could be insurance implications if you don't. Unless you have informed your insurance company of all of the modifications you have made.

Also, I believe it would be cheaper to insure as a camper? I could be wrong.


----------



## Steve and Julie (May 25, 2020)

Back when my youngest son raced motor cross I bought a lwb sprinter that was converted to a camper with large garage at the back was still panel Van on v5 sent pictures to DVLA to get it reclassified as a motor home insurance was half the price of panel Van with much better cover as every thing in the conversation was now covered so would recommend trying to get your van reclassified


----------



## barlicker (May 25, 2020)

Robmac said:


> I would if I was you. There could be insurance implications if you don't. Unless you have informed your insurance company of all of the modifications you have made.
> 
> Also, I believe it would be cheaper to insure as a camper? I could be wrong.


All the modifications have been sent to insurance broker ie multiple photographs by email, the broker as verified that this is a camper. If you read the DVLA's website you will find that it says that an insurance co can determine whether it wants to insure as a camper or not. My ins quote was splendid thank you. Obviously the ins co realises this is a camper and not an overnight throw a mattress in the back type. I can travel at 50mph on a carriage way rather than 60mph , so what. Regards


----------



## barlicker (May 25, 2020)

Steve and Julie said:


> Back when my youngest son raced motor cross I bought a lwb sprinter that was converted to a camper with large garage at the back was still panel Van on v5 sent pictures to DVLA to get it reclassified as a motor home insurance was half the price of panel Van with much better cover as every thing in the conversation was now covered so would recommend trying to get your van reclassified


That would be some years ago it wouldn't happen now. Also carrying anything that is classified as transport in the rear of a van opens another can of worms.


----------



## phillybarbour (May 27, 2020)

Great job looks very professional.


----------



## trevskoda (May 27, 2020)

Steve and Julie said:


> Back when my youngest son raced motor cross I bought a lwb sprinter that was converted to a camper with large garage at the back was still panel Van on v5 sent pictures to DVLA to get it reclassified as a motor home insurance was half the price of panel Van with much better cover as every thing in the conversation was now covered so would recommend trying to get your van reclassified


Only prob in law is that you are not to carry a m/bike inside a camper,you can have it hanging on the rear,seems daft but its the law.


----------



## chrismilo (Jun 6, 2020)

Amazing


----------



## The March Hare (Jun 6, 2020)

barlicker said:


> LWB Sprinter conversion on low mileage vehicle. Took me about 6 months to nearly complete there are still a few bits to finish off but the lockdown slowed things up.View attachment 81980View attachment 81981View attachment 81982View attachment 81983View attachment 81984View attachment 81985View attachment 81986View attachment 81988View attachment 81989



Very professional looking


----------



## Bertilak (Jun 6, 2020)

a) nice van. Not too flat pack...
b) Insurance shouldn't be a problem if you go to a specialist. I use Brentacre, as they're as reasonable as anyone, and don't make you phone round every renewal. They don't care what the V5 says, and cover whatever the van's state and value is at any time, and even at any power upgrade. 
c) Speed limits: Also there's some interesting info at Jerba *https://www.jerbacampervans.co.uk/motorcaravan-and-campervan-speed-limits/ *,which suggests that it's the The Motor Vehicles (Type Approval) (Great Britain) Regulations 1979 , i.e. _not the DVLA's body type on the V5_, that determines the speed limit. I've read about speeding charges being dropped by the Police on application with pics, but I'm not sure if it's been tested in court.


----------



## Carrerasax (Jun 7, 2020)

Probably qualify for car speed limits not van if re-registered as well!!


----------



## Markd (Jun 7, 2020)

A really smart job I'm very impressed.
You'll probably get 'van with windows' from DVLA but that's enough to get away from being commercial to allow national speed limits if van is under 3.05T unladen.
Insurance companies vary but you should find one that will give you motorhome rates.
A potential upside is that not being a DVLA motorhome will get round motorhome parking restrictions!


----------



## Bigredf (Jun 7, 2020)

Cracking job! Well done.


----------

